# BigCommerce, Shopify, another?



## TeeNewbieGirl (Sep 29, 2017)

I've got a tshirt idea and I need to get a site up and going today or tomorrow, before the holidays. I have considerable interest and want to set up a site that is reliable and attractive.

It's hard to know what's legit online because it seems Shopify has lots of "bloggers" who receive some sort of compensation from Shopify.

I'm more interested in them than BigCommerce because Shopify is publicly traded and has a lot invested in its coding, reliability, consumer protections, etc.

Not so much with BigCommerce. If they were publicly traded, I'd feel safer.

Any suggestions? BigCommerce touts no fees, and I'm seeing that Shopify's fees add up...which keeps BigCommerce on my interest list. I don't mind spending $30 a month for a reputable ecommerce to start out with...but I don't want to get into something and then regret that I've lost lots of $$ in the long-run.

I'm so confused! Thanksabunch.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For quick, use bigcartel.com. Your window of opportunity for christmas sales is too short to mess with any other site that requires a setup or learning curve.


----------



## TeeNewbieGirl (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks, Joe. I'll look into them right now. Happy Thanksgiving!!!


splathead said:


> For quick, use bigcartel.com. Your window of opportunity for christmas sales is too short to mess with any other site that requires a setup or learning curve.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think there is really a "learning curve" per se with Shopify. I've used both platforms in the past, and currently have 3 t-shirt sites that use Shopify. It's quite easy and intuitive to use. 

The free themes are pretty good, and depending upon how many shirts you have, you could be up in just minutes and accepting credit cards and paypal. Shopify isn't difficult to use at all.


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

I would vouch for Shopify. It is very easy to set-up and use and it also looks very professional. I'm sure that Shopify is the easiest one to get started with. Besides this, there are so many guides online which will help you get the most out of it. I will give BigCommerce a try soon and come back with a real comparison.


----------



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi TeeNewbieGirl,

It's a tough one, 2 cents.
I spent a 1 year and a half with Bigcommerce. Liked it, always pondered the decision over Shopify though. Bigcommerce was always playing catch up. (eg. clean simple checkout - bigcommerce finally added a similar option, which was not even close. Eg Post Code rather than Zipcode couldn't be edited (June 2017)

I switched, partially based on the IPO, underlying tech (Ruby on rails etc) and design options.

Couldn't be happier - as a graphic designer, Shopify is a designers dream both for admin and for your site. Clean GUI, Live View, Mobile view, fraud scale on orders, etc. You can feel the post IPO investments. For whats it worth, I've no regrets what so ever with Shopify. The icing on the cake was Apple's Tim Cook visiting their headquarters - they know their tech is good and scaling. 

Best of luck


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

They are all horrible... but they work.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

TABOB said:


> They are all horrible... but they work.


 finally the truth.


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello,

Not sure if this will help at all - but, will give it a shot. 
I have created my website on webs.com. For the moment it is not my domain but, subdomain - because I haven't even started printing (but created many designs).
The reason I went with them for now is because I wanted a black template and be able to create anything from scratch.
I used several webhosts in the past and some were very rigid.

P!erre!


----------



## lisapeakin (Jun 18, 2018)

I have struggled with this for more than a decade now! And have used the friendly, I can set that up for you. He did a great job but then my website got hacked and I could not find him! To the professional developer $5000.00+ I told them exactly what I wanted, waited 3 months and what they gave me looked NOTHING like what I had asked for. So I went with BigCommerce, I have also tried a wordpress site. After spending a ton of money and years trying to get my security certificate installed and my security test passed, and a decent look, and a easy to edit myself site etc. I finally found my answer. Marginal cost to have them design it and set everything up, Low monthly maintenance, Free updates for life of you site. Please start your hunt for a site host with nothing less in mind. Definitely Avoid friends who want to help you out. It will not last! You Get what you pay for. If you plan to make serious money off you site you might want to at least get it done professionally.


----------

